# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  REETI, expressive robot, Robopec, Six-Fours-les-Plages, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Robopec

reeti.fr

youtube.com/ReetiPlanet

facebook.com/ReetiPlanet

twitter.com/ReetiPlanet

----------


## Airicist

Reeti presentation english subtitles

Uploaded on Feb 8, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Presentation Reeti V2

Published on Mar 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RShowmaker

Published on Jun 3, 2015




> Interface to create your own animations. Drag and drop elements from database : expressions, moves, other animations, videos, images, audio. Create your own new expression with RPilot interface

----------

